# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  I-pink- Foto!

## PINK

Teme personale, me pikcers te bera vetem nga une. E theksoj, eshte teme vetem me foto te bera nga une. Nuk lejohet asnjeri te postoj foto ketu. A Jam e qarte? Ok- good. Mos kemi llafe me vone.  :arushi:

----------


## PINK

Ketu zakonisht shkoj me gjujt peshk. Po ta shifni me kujdes, duket dhe peri. lol

----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK

Flmd te gjitheve. 

. . .

----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK

me do , s'me do, me do, s'me do. s'me do.  :mace e verdhe: . lol

----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK

flmd, flmd.  :buzeqeshje: 

"zhargoni i lekundjeve", ne netet me hene e yje lart. lol

----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------


## PINK



----------

